# Riverside Brewery



## mattric (27/8/12)

I managed to try their beer at the Trainworks Winter Beer festival on Saterday.

69 Summer Ale is now my new favorite beer. Just the perfect amount of hops for my taste. Smooth while not tasting weak. Having said that I loved their other beers as well. IPA was fantastic as was the 44 Amber Ale but the standouts where the Summer Ale and Porter for myself.

Only downside is that Beer Cartel have run out of their Summer ale and Porter.


----------



## Old Black (31/8/12)

Are they only a bottled beer company? I haven't seen or heard of them being on tap anywhere? 

Beers are fantastic!


----------



## Pistol (31/8/12)

I was there too, the Summer was the only one I didn't try. LOL

The IPA and porter were very nice


----------



## Josh (31/8/12)

Old Black said:


> Are they only a bottled beer company? I haven't seen or heard of them being on tap anywhere?
> 
> Beers are fantastic!



Kegs won't be too far away.

Keep your eyes peeled for updates.


----------



## MaestroMatt (31/8/12)

Whoop whoop!!


----------



## a_quintal (28/11/12)

Anyone got any thoughts on their 55 Pale Ale? I've had it before but it was a while ago. Reason being i've been asked to order some for a cafe and was wondering if anyone recommends it on tap?


----------



## /// (28/11/12)

a_quintal said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on their 55 Pale Ale? I've had it before but it was a while ago. Reason being i've been asked to order some for a cafe and was wondering if anyone recommends it on tap?



Recommend all Daves beers ... well made, balanced and flavoursome ... and if it aint to your liking he has a wide spread.

Scotty


----------



## a_quintal (2/12/12)

/// said:


> Recommend all Daves beers ... well made, balanced and flavoursome ... and if it aint to your liking he has a wide spread.
> 
> Scotty



Cheers, I've out an order in now. Btw i love his American amber, so good on tap.


----------



## Phoney (6/9/13)

Nice to see these beers popping up around the place.

Especially with the IPA being on tap at my new local (Lazybones lounge Marrickville) :beerbang:


----------



## backyard_ brewer (20/11/13)

Do yourselves a favour and try them all.

The 55 pale ale is my favourite....cant get enough of it.

But the 69 is also right up there, and come to think of it, the IPA and the 44 are hard to beat......

Cheers!


----------



## jaypes (20/11/13)

77IPA is the best I have tasted

Growler fills and tastings from the brewery door in Nth Parra

WHERE TO BUY
RIVERSIDE BREWING CELLAR DOOR - Growler fills and tastings
Unit 3, 2 North Rocks Road, North Parramatta (Please park across the road in Bunnings or on the street in marked areas)
Friday 2pm to 6pm
Saturday 10am to 2pm 
Spooning Goats -32 York Street, Sydney NSW 

The Winston Hotel - 170 Caroline Chisholm Drive, Winston Hills NSW 

Frankies Pizza - 50 Hunter Street, Sydney NSW 

The Baxter Inn - 152-156 Clarence Street, Sydney NSW 

Pumphouse Bar - 17 Little Pier St, Darling Harbour NSW 

The Duck Inn Pub and Kitchen - 74 Rose Street, Chippendale NSW 

Flat Rock Brew Cafe - 290 Willoughby Road, Naremburn NSW 

Platinum Liquor - 169 Concord Rd, Nth Strathfield NSW 

Porters Northwood - 1 Northwood Rd, Northwood NSW 

Albion Hotel - 72 Hannell Street, Wickham NSW 

Station Bar - 287 Bathurst Road, Katoomba NSW 

The Union Hotel - 576 King Street, Newtown NSW 

Bonds Corner Fine Wine - 395 Sailors Bay Rd, Northbridge NSW 

Beer Cartel - Unit 9, 87 Reserve Road, Artarmon NSW 

Warners at the Bay Bottleshop - Hillsborough Road, Warners Bay NSW 

Courtney's Brasserie - 70 Phillip Street, Parramatta NSW 

The Little Guy – 87 Glebe Point Road, Glebe NSW 

Harts Pub – 176 Cumberland Street, The Rocks NSW 

The Local Taphouse – 122 Flinders Street, Darlinghurst NSW 

Oatlands Golf Club – Bettington Road, Oatlands NSW 

The Willoughby Hotel – 315 Penshurst Street, Willoughby NSW 

MUMU Grill – 70 Alexander Street, Crows Nest NSW 

The Oak Barrel – 152 Elizabeth Street, Sydney NSW


----------



## tiprya (20/11/13)

How much are growler fills at the brewery?


----------



## jaypes (20/11/13)

Not sure, probably depend on the beer style


----------



## benny_bjc (7/12/13)

Haven't had a chance to look around lately, but it would be great if Riverside could get some of their beers on tap in the local area - Parramatta.


----------

